# River starting to heat up with cool down!



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Fished today around Tanners Creek, Indiana. Water is finally hitting that magic number of 55. We went out with thoughts of sauger, but none of our usual spots were holding anything so we switched to cats. Marked a few good current breaks and found a BIG concentration of fish holding in 43 FOW. anchored down on them and started picking Flatheads, First few were small. Then the bigger fish came to play. We pulled 11 flatheads. Biggest was a 27 pound thick, short fish. Most were between 12-18. 

About 4 pm we decided to try some hybrids. Went to a honey hole and they were thick! Most were 1-3 pounds but we did land a couple pushing 7. No monsters but I know they were there.

This is the best time of year to hit the river, get out there and hammer a few fish!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Skip2myalou said:


> Fished today around Tanners Creek, Indiana. Water is finally hitting that magic number of 55. We went out with thoughts of sauger, but none of our usual spots were holding anything so we switched to cats. Marked a few good current breaks and found a BIG concentration of fish holding in 43 FOW. anchored down on them and started picking Flatheads, First few were small. Then the bigger fish came to play. We pulled 11 flatheads. Biggest was a 27 pound thick, short fish. Most were between 12-18.
> 
> About 4 pm we decided to try some hybrids. Went to a honey hole and they were thick! Most were 1-3 pounds but we did land a couple pushing 7. No monsters but I know they were there.
> 
> This is the best time of year to hit the river, get out there and hammer a few fish!


Glad you did well..... I haven't done worth a crap river fishing..... Sauger, Nada, crappie Nada, tried for cats the other day and got in tons of fish Friday of last week on graph but the wind was blowing upstream.... No way you could anchor fish...... We drift fished but hard to do that in rollers.... Caught a few............ Water clarity is waaaaaaaay to clear for my liking right now.... I was fishing eagle creek yesterday and could see the leaves on the bottom in 5 ft of water...... Yuk.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome day


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

We fished tanners Saturday morning there were only a few boats out
I think the high winds kept everyone away. We did great with 
42 stripes and hybrids the biggest being 7.9 it was a big one
Then fished Sunday with only 14 with a lot more boats out then 
Saturday. There defently running right now.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi. 
Does the crappie pick up in the Tanners creek with the tempreture change?
Thanks and be safe all.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't usually crappie fish Tanners. I like creeks farther down. But i heard the crappie were in there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BadMeat (Jul 8, 2010)

You getting those stripes at the mouth? We were slamming the crappie in that pool of water a couple of weeks ago but it has pretty much died since then.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

At the mouth and all along the banks they were everywhere
Where the bait fish were jumping that's where they were


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm wondering if that continues with this weather?


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I think they would still be biting good look 
For hot water discharge they shod be in there


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Xubassfishing did you fish the river today? If so did u do any
Good


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

No I should have. Ended up switching plans and going to brookville and it was tough to say the least. Had a 4+lb largemouth chase a squarebill and haphazardly roll on it. Couldn't coax another bite until after sunset when I picked off a couple white bass. Next weekend it's either the river or east fork, brookville has been really tough.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

The river bite is good as of Saturday... Brookville has been very tough for me as well.


----------

